# Here she IS!!!!



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's our sweet Daisy - nickname DQ (Drama Queen):HistericalSmiley:. Deb said she's a little love, and has already made nice with Jops and Earl. They're giving eskimo kisses to each other!:smootch:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! I think I'm going to cry! sooo sweet!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

And they lived happily ever after :smootch:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a sweetheart! :heart:
I guess some stories can have a happy ending.
Deb, you are an angel.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I am on the verge of happy tears once again. What beautiful and touching pictures of Daisy and Deb.:wub::wub:

Deb, please don't get angry with me ... but, I will always think of your new precious angel as Daisy.:tender: I still look at her eyes and can't help but think Daisy is afraid she will be placed in a hellish shelter again. Of course, we know that will never happen. Daisy is now in the arms of an Earth Angel, Deb, who is going to give her so much love and tender loving care.:tender:

Darling Deb ... it warms my heart to see Daisy cuddled so close to you. No aggression ... just a sweet doggie who has needed so, so much ... to be loved and cherished. :wub::wub:

Deb, you look gorgeous. And, the pictures of you and Daisy should be framed. The pictures are so beautiful.

I wish you and Daisy ... and, Jops and Earl, and, all the other fluffs ... pleasant and peaceful dreams. I can't help but think that Daisy probably never got to sleep in a big, big bed before ... and, with someone who will give her so much love. The closest thing to Heaven ...

I love you, dearest Earth Angel, Deb. Thank you a million times over for taking care of our precious Daisy. Bless you for being you.:wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's in heaven now,fluff heaven at Casa del Caca... makes me cry happy tears knowing she's safe and will never know another sad day.


----------



## Nyght (Jun 26, 2011)

Such a happy family picture


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can hardly wait to see Ms. Daisy relaxed----I understand the tension in her eyes. How could someone dispose of something so precious? Education hasn't really changed the heart of man!
Happy new life Ms. Daisy---buckle your seat-belt as you are in for a wonderful ride!
kisses


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Canada said:


> What a sweetheart! :heart:
> I guess some stories can have a happy ending.
> Deb, you are an angel.


Linda I agee with Jill. Angels do exist and Daisy gets to live in heaven. :aktion033:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG, Happy tears. Oh can't even see to type. These pictures are beyond precious. Thank you sweet Debbie and thank you so much Lynn for sharing them. Miracles do happen!!!!!!!!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

:ThankYou::chili::aktion033:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Here's our sweet Daisy - nickname DQ (Drama Queen):HistericalSmiley:. Deb said she's a little love, and has already made nice with Jops and Earl. They're giving eskimo kisses to each other!:smootch:


 
Lynn, I hope you or Debbie don't mind, there were so many people praying for miss Daisy, their hearts just were breaking, they were so happy that she was rescued, and I know their hearts will be filled with joy, seeing Debbie and Daisy, and the picture of love.

Thank you again for sharing the joy.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome home Sweet Daisy, and the rest of your life being loved and safe.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Well said everyone...wishing Daisy only happiness from now on. Congratulations Deb on your new baby.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

so sweet. Deb has such a huge heart. Daisy will be sooo loved.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ahh, DQ. I wish I had a Dairy Queen right about now. Actually, my favorite is Carvel. LOL
xoxoxooxoxo

Oh sweet Deb and Daisy. Home is definitely where the heart is at Casa de Caca. Just make sure you save me a room. 
Love you.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Daisy at her new home......how long she's waited for it. Wonderful news.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Ahh, DQ. I wish I had a Dairy Queen right about now. Actually, my favorite is Carvel. LOL
> xoxoxooxoxo
> 
> Oh sweet Deb and Daisy. Home is definitely where the heart is at Casa de Caca. Just make sure you save me a room.
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I was thinking the same thing ... Dairy Queen! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Hey, Deb ... Kerry and I could room together! We are on the phone so much that we might as well. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
We could help take care of Daisy and all of the other fluff babies, too.:chili::chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

"A picture is worth a thousand words" as the saying goes and those photos speak volumes of the love already developed between Deb and little Daisy. Just so heartwarming! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My heart smiles everytime I see Deb lovin on a baby.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a happy ending, or on second thought, what a happy BEGINNING! Looks like somebody won the lottery!!! Oh, and sweet Daisy, looks like you got really lucky too!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

so happy to see a happy ending!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SO SWEET and so happy to see the precious girl is loved in the place where she belongs :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Eat up the love Daisy! You so deserve it! Deb....once again you are AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I kept thinking of DQ as Dairy Queen too - yummy vanilla Maltese and just know that this girl was so worth all the effort that everyone put in to help in her rescue. :wub::wub: Yup those pictures of Deb with her, say it all. :wub: If she doesn't know it yet, DQ is in for an awful lot of lovin' as Casa de Caca. :chili: I hope that she will learn what love and security is all about and find a loving adoptive home. I'd love to see her stay with Debbie but we all know what fostering is all about...making room for the next one. :wub::wub: AMA Rescue :good post - perfect:you rock: Lots of love to Edie, Bron, Debbie and everyone who posted, prayed, donated and cared. Group hug.:grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love happy endings!


----------

